# Stiffy Hybrid Maintenance



## BigBerm (Sep 19, 2017)

Folks, I am looking for first hand accounts of how you refinished your Stiffy Hybrid push pole. I do not have any paint spray equipment. The pole is black in color and I want to keep it black. I have some rod building experience and know that some folks are using Flex Coat. I'm am hesitant to use flex coat due to the possibility of drips or waves. Looking to keep the cost down as well. TIA


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You should call FiberTex in Corpus Christi and ask him, they make Stiffy push poles and other composite products. I’m sure he has a way.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

cheap and easy way, lightly sand down the whiskers (assuming that's your issue) and put a couple light coats of clear polyurethane spray on. did it to my hybrid earlier this year, no issues since and a heck of a lot cheaper than having it professionally sprayed.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I used West System epoxy on a Stiffy Hybrid pole three or four years ago, it came out great. I used the 206 hardener, but the 207 would be a better choice since that has UV inhibitors in it. I had a sewing machine motor rigged up to turn rods and used that to turn the pole while it dried. I would not go this route without a motor to turn the pole.

I bought this pole at a garage sale for $75, it looked terrible because all the coating had come off and fibers were exposed. Looks great and works great now.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Light sand with something like 400-600 grit and then get some areosol clear coat from Home depot or hardware store. Apply one or two coats and go on about your business. It typically lasts about 2 years of good use before needing another coat


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd do what the last poster recommended but change paint... After cleaning and lightly scuffing the surface of that pole - simply use Krylon Fusion rattle can paint - do it lightly, then when mostly dry hit it with a second coat (black is your color...). Anytime you end up with a scrape or gouge - lightly sand and touch up. 

The big issue with push poles of all kinds is that they're not gel-coated, so they're vulnerable to UV rays... Store your pole out of the sun and it will last longest - with the least amount of "sunburn"....


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

There are some interesting products in spray cans that I have considered using. Like this SprayMax stuff:

https://www.amazon.com/Spray-High-Gloss-Clearcoat-Aerosol/dp/B0043B7UQY

But, having the advantage of living about 10 miles from from their shop, I ended up taking my pole to Stiffy and they refinished it. It looks brand new. I think it was $100.

Just in case you haven't seen this, here are instructions from the Stiffy website:

http://stiffypushpoles.com/painting-your-push-pole

Safety first - put on your safety glasses, dust mask and work in a properly ventilated area... now to the fun part!

We all know UV rays can decompose and destroy just about anything. The same goes for your boat, fishing rods, and push pole. UV rays can cause a push pole to shed over years of exposure. A “shedding” pole can leave fibers in your hands which can be a little annoying. These instructions can also be used if you want to change the color of your pole.

Here’s how to fix the problem: 

Paint to use:


Any 2 part polyurethane paint (Awl Grip, System Three, etc.)
Polyurethane paint has strong UV inhibitors and increases abrasion resistance. 
Spraying the pole: 


Sand the pole with 220 grit sandpaper lightly scuffing as much of the surface as you can. The purpose here is to remove the fiberglass “fuzzies”.
Wear gloves while sanding the pole and wear a dust mask.
Remember! You are scuffing the pole, not sanding it smooth. A little scuff goes a long way.
Mask off the foot and spike, unless you want to paint them too.
Spray multiple coats waiting 15 minutes between coats.
You can leave the mixed paint in the refrigerator in between coats or overnight before you spray again. The coolness of the fridge will keep the paint from catalyzing as fast.
Remove masking before paint cures.
Let cure for 24 hours before use, wait longer in colder weather.
Don’t forget to protect your lungs and eyes!!!!


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Found a used Stiffy Hybrid here in NY, something of a miracle. It looked like it had been roasted in the sun for years, there were fibers everywhere including in the air when you handled it. I used a drying motor to keep it rotating while putting a light coat of WEST epoxy on it, came out good and only took about an hour.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I refinished my old Stiffy Hybrid with Interlux Perfection Plus and it came out beautiful! That was until I lost it running in a channel at night. Hopefully someone in JAX is using it, and its not floating around in the ocean.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Scratch with sand paper, spray black with krylon the spray 3 coats clear coat. Can hand on fence to dry. Store inside. Do it again in 3-5 years. No need to get crazy. Mine looked new.


----------

